# Music..



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Alright...its been awhile since I went on a downloading rampage for song...I need some new stuff to jam to...SO, help ya girl out.  Give me some songs...1-5 or so, old or new, any type of music (please warn me if its scream-o...that scares me). I need LOTS I have a LONGGGG road trip to Kentucky coming up soon. PLEASEEE. 

xoxox


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

me too! I've got a cross country trip in a few days and I need quite a few cds to keep me awake durring the drive.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

How about some punk rock. NOFX, Bad religion,Voodoo glow skulls,Blink 182, Sum 41, The Ataris, Wierd Al Yankovic,Cake,Fenix tx, Fall out boy,Finger eleven, Foo Fighters, Gold finger. I hope that helps LOL :woof:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I need SPECIFIC SONGS...Ill download bad crap. Do it for us!!! HELP SHANA AND I!!!!! PUHLEASEEEE!!!!


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

*RAP/R&B/HIP-HOP*

1. Keri Hilson / Kanye West / Ne-yo - Knock You Down 
2. Jeremih - Birthday Sex 
3. Young Money - Every Girl 
4. Drake - Best I Ever Had 
5. Flo Rida Ft. Ne-yo - Be On You 
6. Jay Sean / Lil' Wayne - Down 
7. The-dream Ft. Ludacris - Rockin' That Thang 
8. New Boyz - You're A Jerk 
9. Jason Derulo - Whatcha Say 
10. Pitbull - Hotel Room Service 
11. Black Eyed Peas - I Gotta Feeling 
12. Sean Kingston - Fire Burning 
13. Fabolous / The-dream - Throw It In The Bag 
14. Mariah Carey Ft. Gucci Mane - Obsessed 
15. Beyonce - Halo 
16. Pitbull - I Know You Want Me 
17. Keri Hilson / Lil Wayne - Turnin Me On 
18. Soulja Boy Tell 'em / Sammie - Kiss Me Thru The Phone 
19. Jay-z / Rihanna / Kanye West - Run This Town 
20. Beyonce - Single Ladies

*ALTERNATIVE*

1. Boys Like Girls - Love Drunk 
2. Cobra Starship / Leighton Meester - Good Girls Go Bad 
3. Katy Perry - Waking Up In Vegas 
4. Linkin Park - New Divide 
5. 3oh!3 - Don't Trust Me 
6. Kings Of Leon - Use Somebody 
7. Jordin Sparks - Battlefield 
8. All Time Low - Damned If I Do Ya 
9. Lmfao - I'm In Seattle Trick 
10. Plain White T's - 1,2,3,4 
11. Nickelback - If Today Was Your Last Day 
12. All-american Rejects - I Wanna 
13. Fray - Never Say Never 
14. Shakira - She Wolf 
15. Justin Bieber - One Time 
16. Lady Gaga - Lovegame 
17. Britney Spears - Circus 
18. Katy Perry - Hot N Cold 
19. Cash Cash - Party In Your Bedroom 
20. Lady Gaga - Poker Face

*COUNTRY*

1. Jason Aldean - Big green tractor
2. Rascal Flatts - Summer Nights
3. Darius Rucker - Alright
4. Randy Houser - Boots On
5. George Strait - Living For The Night
6. Taylor Swift - You Belong With Me
7. Justin Moore - Small Town USA
8. Billy Currington - People Are Crazy
9. Toby Keith - American Ride
10. Blake Shelton - I'll Just Hold You
11. Jack Ingram - Barefoot And Crazy
12. Keith Urban - Only You Can Love Me This Way
13. Tim Mcgraw - It's A Business Doing Pleasure With You
14. Brad Paisley - Welcome To The Future
15. Eric Church - Love Your Love The Most
*16. Chris Young - Gettin' You Home* ~ i *LOVE* this song!
17. Gloriana - Wild At Heart
18. Darryl Worley - Sounds Like Life To Me
19. Zac Brown Band - Toes
20. Love and Theft - Runaway


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> I need SPECIFIC SONGS...Ill download bad crap. Do it for us!!! HELP SHANA AND I!!!!! PUHLEASEEEE!!!!


Hey none of that music is crappy LOL I didn't see that till after I posted


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

CAUTION RATED "R" psychostick girl directions


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

and the beer song! 



you have to see the webpage to download the mp3


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Here's a list.

Jay Cooley- I'm A Groupie
Eminem- Bagpipes from Baghdad
Eminem- Warning
Jinc Ent.- Bad Chick Alert
The Game- Ol' English
The Game- Remedy
The Game ft. Kurupt- Bang
The Game- Why Do You Hate The Game
Dr.Dre- Let's Get High
Tay F3rd- ismoke idrink ijerk
Tay F3rd- EastSide Step
Diamond Set- Hit Da Ground
Lil Wayne- I Feel Like Dying
Khia- Look Back At It
StunnaMan- Molly Whompin'
DJ Spider- Tried 12 Murdera Remix
Public Enemy vs Benni Bennasi- Bring The Noise Remix
Go Go Power Rangers- Tippin' on My Dick
Jay-Z- Death of Autotune
Too $hort- Gettin' It
Too $hort- I'm A Player


I'll think of more later.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

YESSS!!! This is precisely what I want!!! Bring it on yall!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm liking the line up so far.... Dave I don't even drink beer, but I think I might want a cold one after that song lmfao that was great:cheers:


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

OMG I have not heard that beer song in forever.

PBN I see your into that jerkin type music I Like that Y.G guy.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Lost_Kaus89 said:


> OMG I have not heard that bear song in forever.
> 
> PBN I see your into that jerkin type music I Like that Y.G guy.


LOL, it sounds hot. I like Pussy Killer by YG. :thumbsup:

I also use to jerk. xD


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok well if PBN listens to pussy killer then Ill post this back up
Girl directions. I laugh my butt off when I hear the edited version on the radio


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

on my list I would have too say 

1. any sublime
2. any Slightly Stoopid
3. swagger like us freestlyle- Drake
4. Basement Party- The Cool Kids
5.Put me On - B.O.B
6. Generation lost - B.O.B
7 I against i- Bad Brains
8. Scapegoat- atmosphere
9. Smile - The Alchemist
10. Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash ( I luv singing along to this song in the car 
11. Colt 45 - Afroman
12. everday and Overseason - Authority Zero
13. Life rolls on - Kottonmouth Kings
14. Game Over - Hed p.e
15. Yes - LMFAO


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I just downloaded the majority of those songs...Im still working a lil but Im ready for more...keep em coming. This isnt gonna get me to Kentucky or Shana to NM.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

PBN said:


> LOL, it sounds hot. I like Pussy Killer by YG. :thumbsup:
> 
> I also use to jerk. xD


Oh shizzle my brother and sister jerk too My bro was cool with the New Boyz before they blew up they are from Victorville.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Im DYING at that song Dave. Like...ITS SO TRUE!!!! BAHAHAHAHA!!!! I do that all the time!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Its sounds just like me and my daughter when she tries to give me directions. with less cussing of course


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thats totally me. Im like...okay, go here, but not here...its past the bowling alley...theres a Trailblazer in teh driveway...lol.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Michael Jackson- Billie Jean
Michael Jackson- Smooth Criminal
Michael Jackson- Beat It
Michael Jackson- Thriller

Yeah boy.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

OKayy lets do some less common stuff.
Hip-hop/rap- T.I ft. mary J blige remember me
Thugz Mansion by Nas and bone thugs,

Screamo- Liar by taking back Sunday,
or shocker by Dr. Acula
girly stuff- Speechless by the Veronicas.
Diva by beyonce
Already Gone by Kelly Clarkson
Please don't leave me by pink
Rock- THe newest linkin park or the used albums are pretty good.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm a rock girl myself you may like.....

Godsmack-VooDoo,Moonbaby,Serenity,Awake
Rob Zombie-Dragula,Never Gonna Stop,Demon Speeding
Kid Rock-Only God Knows Why,American BadAss, Midnight Train to Memphis,Cowboy


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Bun B- II Trill
Bun B - Angel in the sky
Bun B - Keep on pushin
UGK - She love it
UGK - Game been good to me
UGK - SOmething Good
UGK - pocket full of stones
UGK - One Day
Zro - Still Throw'd
Zro - Help Me
Zro - One Night
Zro - The Mule
Zro - Still gets no love
Zro - From the south
Trae - Restless
Trae ft Lil wayne - Screwed up


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Bun B- II Trill
> Bun B - Angel in the sky
> Bun B - Keep on pushin
> UGK - She love it
> ...


Man it's obvious where your from LOL


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks yall! 

I have 2 songs that I LOVEEE.

Im sure some or most of you have heard them...but if not...

Tyrone Wells-Wondering Where You Are
Ron Pope-A Drop In The Ocean

(theyre more chill, relaxing, lovey-ish songs)

But I love em. <3


----------

